

Everyone on HN, thanks a million - gojko

Not really sure how to thank everyone at the same time, so here goes. Thanks a million for existing!<p>We adopted the position to release stuff as soon as we're no longer embarrassed about it, and we did that yesterday with the wysiwyg editor for bootstrap. After an announcement on HN, a ton of fantastically useful suggestions, comments (and github pull requests) followed and the whole thing is much much better now. I stayed up until 5AM merging all the requests, implementing suggestions and fixing the problems that you guys reported.<p>There's only 3 of us working really on this project and we don't have the time or the resources to properly test in all possible OS/browser combinations. With roughly 10K people according to our statistics looking at this, complaining, proposing suggestions, commenting on code etc, the community on this site provided a fantastically useful ... dare I say 'service'?<p>As the project is opensource and bootstrapped, paying someone else to do this kind of testing is way over our budget, not to mention that no testing consultancy out there would provide git pull requests on everything from code styling to browser tweaks.<p>Thanks again. We'll be back with more half-baked opensource ideas soon!
======
MysticFear
<http://mindmup.github.io/bootstrap-wysiwyg/>

------
amccloud
It's also okay to release things when you're embarrassed. Actually, if you're
not embarrassed you likely* waited too long.

------
ukandy
Didn't see the original post. Nice work, don't let it get bloated.

